# Need Help! Please



## redls1gto04 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Everyone, I need help pretty bad i have a 2004 gto and the turn signals and the hazard lights doesnt work. the head lights work and the brights but the lights on the dash for the turn signals dont light up either or work out side.. i have checked every fuse and i have changed the flasher relay i have a date tonight and i need to fix it please help me! thanks KYLE :confused


----------



## redls1gto04 (Jan 8, 2009)

*need help PLEASE!*

confusedive got a 2004 gto and the turn signals dont work out side and the dash lights dont work either i need to help i have a date tonight and ive checked the fuses and the flasher relays need help thanks KYLE


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Do you know where your BCM is located? If you do check the wiring coming from that. Make sure its not touching a metal bracket or have exposed wire. Its located on the passenger side under the dash, covered by a panel its a gray box. Does the lights flash when you use the key remote? Try disconnecting the battery and reconnecting it also.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Here are some schematics that may help you.

Larry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

AlaGreyGoat where did you find the first schematic? What was it under?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, GM,
I bought a GM service manual DVD off eBay with this info.

Larry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Hi, GM,
> I bought a GM service manual DVD off eBay with this info.
> 
> Larry


I got the service manual DVD allready, I just couldn't find the first schematic you posted.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, GM,
It's under Body > Lighting Systems > Schematic and Routing Diagrams > Exterior Lights Schematics > 
Figure 3: Headlamp Switch, Hazard Switch and Flasher 

Document ID# 1522066 
2005 Pontiac GTO


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

U think it could possible be the combo switch? That would be ur turn signal switch coming out of the collumn...... just a guess because the headlights are not on the switch like a lot of cars.... does ur cruise control work? cuz that is on the same thing to.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

wow electrical. not my cup of tea. sounds like a short somewhere. but a fuse would have blown, one would think. Monday nights are not full of help ether. limited on user's.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Fuzes, relays, check flasher, and check bulbs. Always do the easy first stuff.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Hi, GM,
> It's under Body > Lighting Systems > Schematic and Routing Diagrams > Exterior Lights Schematics >
> Figure 3: Headlamp Switch, Hazard Switch and Flasher
> 
> ...


Thanks.


jpalamar said:


> Fuzes, relays, check flasher, and check bulbs. Always do the easy first stuff.


I agree, but he said he did that. Something just not right, because the turn signals and hazards have their own flasher thingy.


----------

